# Need procedure code stat!!!



## MsMaddy

CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT IS THE "" CPT CODE FOR  " FECAL IMPACTION REMOVAL "  IT WAS DONE HERE IN OUR OFFICE AND IT WAS *NOT* DONE UNDER ANESTHESIA.  CPT 45915 IS FOR UNDER ANESTHESIA. I NEEDED STAT!!

THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE
MSMADDY


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

It's included in the E/M.

Per CPT Assistant...

Question: Is it appropriate to report CPT code 45915, Removal of fecal impaction or foreign body (separate procedure) under anesthesia, when conscious sedation is used?


"CPT code 45915 is intended to be reported for fecal impaction or foreign body removals only when performed under general anesthesia. The CPT code descriptors that include the phrase "requiring anesthesia" or "under anesthesia" indicate that the work involved in that specific procedure requires the use of general anesthesia; therefore, it would not be appropriate to report code 45915 if general anesthesia is not provided. *Fecal impaction or foreign body removal performed with other anesthetics is considered inclusive to the appropriate evaluation and management service code."*


----------



## MsMaddy

RebeccaWoodward* said:


> It's included in the E/M.
> 
> Per CPT Assistant...
> 
> Question: Is it appropriate to report CPT code 45915, Removal of fecal impaction or foreign body (separate procedure) under anesthesia, when conscious sedation is used?
> 
> 
> "CPT code 45915 is intended to be reported for fecal impaction or foreign body removals only when performed under general anesthesia. The CPT code descriptors that include the phrase "requiring anesthesia" or "under anesthesia" indicate that the work involved in that specific procedure requires the use of general anesthesia; therefore, it would not be appropriate to report code 45915 if general anesthesia is not provided. *Fecal impaction or foreign body removal performed with other anesthetics is considered inclusive to the appropriate evaluation and management service code."*



I undrestand that I can't use cpt 45915, like I said it was done in our office without anesthesia. So your saying this procedure would be part of office visit. If thats the case, then I'll let my Doctor know. Because she thinks there should be a cpt code and she said that it has been used in the hospital without the anesthesia. So there should be  a cpt code.

Thanks for your response again
Msmaddy


----------



## si.sanjurjo@gmail.com

*sandra sanjurjo CPC*

what is the cpt code for removal of fecal impaction without anesthesia. the POS is 23


----------

